# The Best Brush Ever



## toddcla2002

So I stumbled across this blog online where I guy that seems to know what he is talking about reviewed some brushes. He said to have liked these ones a lot:

http://jackpauhl.blogspot.com/2007/08/zibra-grip-n-glide.html

Anyone used them or think that they may be good?

This made me want to go and buy a Benjamin Moore 65125:

http://jackpauhl.blogspot.com/2007/04/brushes-closeup.html

Look how it has that extra section in the center to hold more paint:

http://jackpauhl.blogspot.com/2007/04/all-brush-hype.html

I'm just looking for feedback...I am still looking for the perfect interior cut-in brush and the best exterior brush as well. Thanks for your input!


----------



## vermontpainter

toddcla2002 said:


> So I stumbled across this blog online where I guy that seems to know what he is talking about reviewed some brushes. He said to have liked these ones a lot:
> 
> http://jackpauhl.blogspot.com/2007/08/zibra-grip-n-glide.html
> 
> Anyone used them or think that they may be good?
> 
> This made me want to go and buy a Benjamin Moore 65125:
> 
> http://jackpauhl.blogspot.com/2007/04/brushes-closeup.html
> 
> Look how it has that extra section in the center to hold more paint:
> 
> http://jackpauhl.blogspot.com/2007/04/all-brush-hype.html
> 
> I'm just looking for feedback...I am still looking for the perfect interior cut-in brush and the best exterior brush as well. Thanks for your input!


 
No need to reinvent the wheel on this one. Its hard to beat a 2.5" angled Purdy for interior or exterior.


----------



## Rich

vermontpainter said:


> No need to reinvent the wheel on this one. Its hard to beat a 2.5" angled Purdy for interior or exterior.


agree with Purdy, but I love my 3" angled

I bust out the 2.5" for small stuff now and again too :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic

Yeah i have seen Paul's blog before. Me i like a 3-1/2, for smaller trim i will use a 3


----------



## uglyjoe

no comment on the angled brushes - and purdy is NOT the brush it once was

if you want a good latex brush get a wooster 3" all paints (firm) $14 - easy to clean and solid, 

and secondly

if your working off a werner, the wooster fits nicely with a twist in the rung hole... the purdy will not


----------



## bwallace10327

The purdy pro extra glide is hard to beat. Use a 2.5 for just about all of my latex needs. Especially the new low VOCs. As thick as they are you need a good, ridgid brush.


----------



## RPS

uglyjoe said:


> no comment on the angled brushes - and purdy is NOT the brush it once was
> 
> if you want a good latex brush get a wooster 3" all paints


I use a latex brush or an oil brush. No such thing as all paints. I'll use a latex in oil if im going to beat the crap out of it on rough sawn.


----------



## Workaholic

bwallace10327 said:


> The purdy pro extra glide is hard to beat. Use a 2.5 for just about all of my latex needs. Especially the new low VOCs. As thick as they are you need a good, ridgid brush.


Welcome to PT. Feel free to go here and post an intro so we can get to know you better. :thumbsup:


----------



## RPS

3 in angle pro extra glide purdy for latex and 2.5 angle china bristle for oil. Except for other jobs that require a 4 in


----------



## TJ Paint

I have woosters, purdys, other cheaper brands, and one corona in my arsenal. If any are clean I could use it and make money with it.


----------



## Workaholic

I am still waiting to hear what Wolfgang thinks his best brush is.


----------



## johnpaint

I like them with a good quart of Home Depoes best paint.


----------



## AztecPainting

Workaholic said:


> I am still waiting to hear what Wolfgang thinks his best brush is.


Is it Silver Tip??? lol


----------



## jack pauhl

AztecPainting said:


> Is it Silver Tip??? lol


That was funny... no offense wolf.

Yep I do a ton of brush reviews and here is my take on that. Years ago I most often used 1 brush for everything but as brushes changed, paints changed and my systems changed... I needed a brush to fit certain applications better. When you remove masking tape from your work practices as if tape doesnt exist, you demand more from a brush. I ended up with 4 in my everyday tool box.. all Woosters. They are Wooster Alpha 3" flat, Wooster Silver Tip 2.5" angular, Benjamin Moore 65125 and 65330.

Now heres the deal with that selection. The Benjamin Moore brushes made by Wooster are hands down detail brushes... even though I can do some pretty amazing production with them, the load capacity is nothing in comparison to the Alpha and Silver Tip brushes. For example: in the photo below, the Silver Tip is not the best brush to paint that skinny edge next to the unsealed portion of the stained rail, the 65125 is. The best of both worlds. 2 brushes for ultimate production and 2 for ultimate detail.


----------



## Wolfgang

LOL No offense taken. Okay, I have to admit Purdy's have been my "go to" brushes. Not that I'm against trying out some of the others, but I bought most of my brushes in bulk at some outrageously cheap prices. And I dont get to many stores that carry the other brands, though I have tried a few Woosters with decent results. Seeing as I'm basically retired now and have a couple dozen assorted brand new Purdy brushes, I dont see myself buying any brushes for quite a while.

....and as far as any "silver tip" brushes are concerned; if the silver bristles fall out of the brush like the silver hair on the top of my head, I'm not interested. LOL


----------



## chrisn

Good old JP , humble as always

" even though I can do some pretty amazing production with them,":notworthy:


----------



## CyberKlown28

he also reviewed the Wooster Silver Tip as a 10/10 after I was hyping it up on here ^_^
Best brush ever.


----------



## randype1

*the best paint brush*



toddcla2002 said:


> So I stumbled across this blog online where I guy that seems to know what he is talking about reviewed some brushes. He said to have liked these ones a lot:
> 
> http://jackpauhl.blogspot.com/2007/08/zibra-grip-n-glide.html
> 
> Anyone used them or think that they may be good?
> 
> This made me want to go and buy a Benjamin Moore 65125:
> 
> http://jackpauhl.blogspot.com/2007/04/brushes-closeup.html
> 
> Look how it has that extra section in the center to hold more paint:
> 
> http://jackpauhl.blogspot.com/2007/04/all-brush-hype.html
> 
> I'm just looking for feedback...I am still looking for the perfect interior cut-in brush and the best exterior brush as well. Thanks for your input!


Well, Ive used every brush there is in my 23years, I had a brush about 10 years ago made by sherwin williams, I called it the bicentennial brush, man that was the best brush ever, venice is also a good brush, corona also, purdy sheads too much hair for my taste, and duron made a brush called the silver squirrel, most of you ole' timers know what Im talking about, well any ways you can cut with almost any brush, longs as your corners dont contain garbage, get my drift? but I never used the brush your writing about by bm..it might be a good brush..when I come across one ill let you know iiittte?.


----------



## jack pauhl

Ive found that the Benjamin Moore brush (65125) is still the sharpest brush ive come across but its limited in its hold capacity compared to Wooster Silver Tip or Wooster Alpha in the same 2 1/2" size. Those two Wooster brushes hold a ton of paint in comparison but they are not as easy to use in tight places where the 65125 does great! I still keep the 65125 handy and often use it but the Silver Tip and the Wooster Alpha 3" 15/16" wall brush is master of production. There isnt a painter I use that brush in front of that doesn't comment on the speed of Alpha. It is insane! 

One painter saw the video on my site and actually asked me at work "how did you do that in the video"? I told him he wasnt going to do that with the very popular brush he was holding. So I showed him. Again this week I am working with a different contractor and he commented on the Alpha 3"wall brush. Its a damn monster and it will get you 8' runs if you can reach that far with one single load. Thats huge production.

For comparison, the Purdy XL Glide holds less and is thinner than the 65125. Purdy doesnt make a brush similar to the Alpha 3" wall brush that I am aware of.


----------



## E&J Painting

*Zebra brushes = crap*

I've used Zebra brushes when they first came out. They were good for about two jobs before the bristles just started falling out. I'd be cutting in and a bristle would slide out while I was painting a line. Not only are they *not* the best brushes ever, I'd say they're the worst. I've had better luck with the generic 3-for$8 brushes you get at the bargain bin at Home Depot. Just stick with Purdy.


----------



## johnpaint

And to think I was almost sold on those Zebra brushes, You really can't believe to many things you hear on the internet now, what up with that?


----------



## saltairhhi

E&J Painting said:


> I've used Zebra brushes when they first came out. They were good for about two jobs before the bristles just started falling out. I'd be cutting in and a bristle would slide out while I was painting a line. Not only are they *not* the best brushes ever, I'd say they're the worst. I've had better luck with the generic 3-for$8 brushes you get at the bargain bin at Home Depot. Just stick with Purdy.


Must be that China QC, I've used a 2" Zibra brush on the last 3 jobs and it still looks and feels like new. Maybe they've made some improvements over their earlier brushes!? I'll play rough on the next job and see if I can tear it up a little bit.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

I'm hooked on these Zachary brushes. They aren't expensive, some guy out of Richmond,BC imports them. One of those things that I've been using for years and know what the brush is going to do. Sort of like your Putter in the golf bag, screw getting a fancy, expensive putter just get to know one and trust it. 

The BM store was out of Zachary the other week so I bought an Infinity....don't like it at all...waste of $26. 

Maybe I'll try that Wooster (firm)....I like all other systems by Wooster so far.


----------



## Bobbo

I love the Purdy 3 inch angled Pro extra glide even though when I first get them it seems they have a bit too much bounce in the bristles . I keep at least 4 or 5 of them on hand and slowly work them into my brush rotation , I'll use brand new ones for things like cutting in ceilings and things and get them a little dirty and comfortable feeling before I cut serious lines with them ! 








​


----------



## xr4ticrew

Nour tradition 2 1/2 inches. I think these are Canadian made, you get them at Cloverdale Paint...

Less than $8 each and they work well for the XR4TI Crew!


----------



## TJ Paint

need I say more? Back in Nam we used these. Its the only brush those commie unionist bastards had there. notice the red/orange color, as in commie red...


----------



## mwaters27

Corona Pearl or Silk 3in


----------



## Ranger72

Wow, I kept hearing good reviews for the Wooster Alpha. I went on Wooster's site to check it out and realized I have one and HATE it. Feels to springy and thick and doesn't come to a nice point. Maybe I just got a defect, but for walls I'll stick with the Benjamin Moore Extra Firm 647.










I stumbled on the Corona Excalibur a few years ago and LOVE it for trim:


----------



## Blisspainting

purdy pro extra glide, yes! used the zibra as well, was'nt bad


----------



## jack pauhl

Ranger72 said:


> Wow, I kept hearing good reviews for the Wooster Alpha. I went on Wooster's site to check it out and realized I have one and HATE it. Feels to springy and thick and doesn't come to a nice point. Maybe I just got a defect, but for walls I'll stick with the Benjamin Moore Extra Firm 647.


haha... I know exactly what you are talking about between BM and the Alpha. I was using the regular version of your brush before I first used an Alpha and it was different and took a bit getting used to the Alpha. I addressed the tip (point) issue with Wooster and I hope to see that changed on both the Alpha and the Silver Tip. Like you, I too got spoiled with that ultra sharp point on those benjamin moore brushes. Comes in handy.


----------



## jack pauhl

TJ Paint said:


> need I say more? Back in Nam we used these. Its the only brush those commie unionist bastards had there. notice the red/orange color, as in commie red...


had to laugh when I read your post. I always say working with other contractors... I learned this lil trick back in nam.


----------



## Ranger72

jack pauhl said:


> haha... I know exactly what you are talking about between BM and the Alpha. I was using the regular version of your brush before I first used an Alpha and it was different and took a bit getting used to the Alpha. I addressed the tip (point) issue with Wooster and I hope to see that changed on both the Alpha and the Silver Tip. Like you, I too got spoiled with that ultra sharp point on those benjamin moore brushes. Comes in handy.


I haven't tried the silver tip, is it any better than the aplha?


----------



## jack pauhl

Ranger72 said:


> I haven't tried the silver tip, is it any better than the aplha?


Well, I'm not in a position to answer that question directly mainly because I'm not sure yet. I will say I use both but I moved to the Silver Tip for the 2 1/2" angular and I rotate between the Alpha 4234 W 3" flat brush and the Alpha 4235 S 3" semi-oval depending on how many thousands of feet I need to cut and the variety of cutting. No question I can move paint with the 3" flat on ceilings but I tend to move the semi-oval better on trim, casings and baseboard - freehand of course but the difference in speed is minimal.


----------



## DeanV

I used to like the Corona Excaliburs, but have switched to cortez for walls and Vegas for trim. 2.5" sash either way. I did not like the Alpha at all. Looked good in the store, but does not lay down to a nice point or a straight line down the side of the brush. The silvertip pay become my new throw away (and possibly more brush) since it is cheaper than the cheap nylon plastic yellow handle wooster. For the $$, Silvertip sure seems nice. I think I will stock the exterior trailer with these for shutters and front doors. That way when MoorGlo leaves too much tint and alkyd in the brush it is not so bad to toss it.


----------



## jack pauhl

DeanV said:


> I used to like the Corona Excaliburs, but have switched to cortez for walls and Vegas for trim. 2.5" sash either way. I did not like the Alpha at all. Looked good in the store, but does not lay down to a nice point or a straight line down the side of the brush. The silvertip pay become my new throw away (and possibly more brush) since it is cheaper than the cheap nylon plastic yellow handle wooster. For the $$, Silvertip sure seems nice. I think I will stock the exterior trailer with these for shutters and front doors. That way when MoorGlo leaves too much tint and alkyd in the brush it is not so bad to toss it.


You couldn't get the filaments to align with the Alpha? I'm surprised because it does that so good. I thought I had a video posted but guess not so I just uploaded one. This is the 2.5" angular. Here is cutting in 1 foot per second. Actually what I thought was cool about the Alpha was that both sides of the cut were equally sharp. You can see it in the video next to the tape measure.


----------



## DeanV

I found them to have the worst edge for cutting in of any brush I have tried. And I had high hopes for that brush.


----------



## jack pauhl

DeanV said:


> I found them to have the worst edge for cutting in of any brush I have tried. And I had high hopes for that brush.


Now still curious... more questions... take a glance at my video again, notice the angle in which i hold the brush. Its clearly bent (like a j) and the handle is facing out to the right rather than inline.

Do you cut inline typically? Trying to visualize your style of cut. I should make those video on a loop and or do them in slow mo


----------



## Retired

TJ Paint said:


> need I say more? Back in Nam we used these. Its the only brush those commie unionist bastards had there. notice the red/orange color, as in commie red...


 
Real commie unionist brush handles are pinko from **** Despot.


----------



## Retired

jack pauhl said:


> Now still curious... more questions... take a glance at my video again, notice the angle in which i hold the brush. Its clearly bent (like a j) and the handle is facing out to the right rather than inline.
> 
> Do you cut inline typically? Trying to visualize your style of cut. I should make those video on a loop and or do them in slow mo


 
I really like your choice of cut buckets. Where do you get those? They look like really high production items. It even looks like they sit at an angle so the painters don't waste any extra motion having to dip into the buckets a long ways. 

Does that cutting technique work on walls too? I guess I was trained all wrong. We found that flaring the tip of even a 6" wall brush left a smaller hatband profile than a loaded brush in a J shape. I wonder too, how well that technique works when cutting window sash. 

I like videos for training but am sometimes reminded of watching some of Ron Popiel repeating "Isn't that amazing" every fifteen seconds, followed by the 1-800 number 6-7 times.


----------



## Vipervgts

*What is the brush for Marine Spar Varnish (Crazy)*

Supply house gave me a Corona 3" Pro (China Bristle) brush. Paid $24.00. This brush is the biggest piece of S%$T i have ever used. Or maybe I'm a retard (No offense to the handicapped) Was this brush the right match? This brush shed so much it filled up my cloth. (2 of them) It was on my finish coat. The first time i use it shed (Not so Bad) 2 and 3rd time was ok. 4th time a complete disaster.

Any feed back.


----------



## Ranger72

Never used that line, the only one I used was the excalibur, but it too is china bristle. Never had a shedding problem. Curious if it is just a bad batch or the line of brush having the problems.


----------



## jack pauhl

Retired said:


> I really like your choice of cut buckets. Where do you get those? They look like really high production items. It even looks like they sit at an angle so the painters don't waste any extra motion having to dip into the buckets a long ways.
> 
> Does that cutting technique work on walls too? I guess I was trained all wrong. We found that flaring the tip of even a 6" wall brush left a smaller hatband profile than a loaded brush in a J shape. I wonder too, how well that technique works when cutting window sash.
> 
> I like videos for training but am sometimes reminded of watching some of Ron Popiel repeating "Isn't that amazing" every fifteen seconds, followed by the 1-800 number 6-7 times.


Those are the Duration Home buckets, they feature a 1 gallon hold capacity made of recycled plastic containers. The cutting technique in the video is demonstrated on a wall, I promise. I've found that even with a dual edge 2 1/4" flare cut the Alpha can lay down a fast smooth cut on a 1/8" edge with grout below it easily. A window sash? Are those hard to paint?



IMG_0902 by JackPauhl, on Flickr


----------



## Abrasive scraper

*Best brushes*

Years ago like 30, I was using Wooster and husky. Then I discovered Purdy, swore by them for years. I needed to go to the Benjamin Moore store for a clients paint request and while I was waiting I Was looking at their brushes not expecting to find anything of use to me, and then I rediscovered Wooster in the form of an Orange haired beauty. Oval angled 3 inch Picasso. Holds so much paint the cut runs forever. Very fine quality tool. Only Picasso and Corona for this popcorn man.


----------



## Ohio Painter

Corona brushes for me.


----------



## futtyos

Abrasive scraper said:


> Years ago like 30, I was using Wooster and husky. Then I discovered Purdy, swore by them for years. I needed to go to the Benjamin Moore store for a clients paint request and while I was waiting I Was looking at their brushes not expecting to find anything of use to me, and then I rediscovered Wooster in the form of an Orange haired beauty. Oval angled 3 inch Picasso. Holds so much paint the cut runs forever. Very fine quality tool. Only Picasso and Corona for this popcorn man.


 Abrasive, if you like the Picasso you might want to check out Arroworthy's Rembrandt angular oval sash brushes.

futtyos


----------



## luny2nz

Abrasive scraper said:


> Years ago like 30, I was using Wooster and husky. Then I discovered Purdy, swore by them for years. I needed to go to the Benjamin Moore store for a clients paint request and while I was waiting I Was looking at their brushes not expecting to find anything of use to me, and then I rediscovered Wooster in the form of an Orange haired beauty. Oval angled 3 inch Picasso. Holds so much paint the cut runs forever. Very fine quality tool. Only Picasso and Corona for this popcorn man.


 I believe Picasso brushes are made in China. 
I try to buy American made products.


----------



## Damon T

luny2nz said:


> I believe Picasso brushes are made in China.
> I try to buy American made products.



Wooster are made in America, or I've been reading the wrong promo sheets. 
The best brushes are the ones my employees buy themselves. I've never seen them. The second best are Wooster alpha as they are a good value and good brush at my local BM store. My guys seem to prefer to buy Coronas on my dime. So I guess they are the best. 
I still like Alphas tho.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa

Corona for me and my guys.


----------



## GR8painter

I've been lovin my Purdy Nylox for a minute (for trim) I'm real finicky about brushstrokes with latex, these always seem to do the trick. Always wanna try out other brands, but hate to switch unless there's a reason.


----------



## Julia_356

Hi, 

I used to work with the Krylon brushes. 

https://www.mrosupply.com/paint-painting-supplies/paint-brushes/ 

Yu also can try if you want. :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch

Julia_356 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I used to work with the Krylon brushes.
> 
> https://www.mrosupply.com/paint-painting-supplies/paint-brushes/
> 
> Yu also can try if you want. :thumbsup:


Those appear to be at the lower end of the DIY level of "brushes". I am not sure but perhaps the professionals here are discussing brushes suitable for the trade.


----------



## Wildbill7145

daArch said:


> Those appear to be at the lower end of the DIY level of "brushes". I am not sure but perhaps the professionals here are discussing brushes suitable for the trade.


Min purchase quantity of 313? 233? 159? Are we changing them out with each brush stroke?


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> Those appear to be at the lower end of the DIY level of "brushes". I am not sure but perhaps the professionals here are discussing brushes suitable for the trade.


They actually have the purdy lines. But Krylon never has been and never will be a brush manufacturer as this website claims! Diversified Brands maybe but not Krylon!

It says the company is in the US, but this reeks of Alibaba!


----------

